# Starter Pistols



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Any suggestions on a *reliable* but relatively inexpensive starter pistol? Especially one that won't jam like all the time?


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Any suggestions on a *reliable* but relatively inexpensive starter pistol? Especially one that won't jam like all the time?


Are you looking for something to carry? If for concealed carry, you can't beat the Sig P238 in my opinion. Great gun!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

No, not for me directly. For PSA bitework and PSA/Schutzhund obedience. Basically something that won't malfunction and not go off at the wrong time. M-80s work for obedience, but kinda dangerous for protection. ;-)


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

I ended up getting an Alfa, after seeing the cheapos jam and misfire...expensive, but worth it. "Buy quality, cry once" I always say. 

I got the .22, so I can use the quieter crimps for young dogs, and full power as necessary.
I got mine at gundogsupply.com, but you may be able find them several different places online.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Try "starter pistol" on the search function on this website...

Go figure, this subject has been hashed out before. Here's just one of the results:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/starter-guns-18966/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Try "starter pistol" on the search function on this website...
> 
> Go figure, this subject has been hashed out before. Here's just one of the results:
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/starter-guns-18966/


Yes the Gun-X I mentioned in that thread has fired off now over a box of a 1,000 with only 3 jams. I still haven't cleaned yet either! Simply the best starter pistol available today. Way better than the Kimar (Crapar) or any Alfa gun. For a 9mm the S&W Chief Special but only if you want to spend $0.50 a round.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Not cheapest, but buy a reliable .38 six shooter. Reload blanks. About 30 min for 100 rounds. If interested let me know.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

S&W hammerless 38, you can even get yourself a pink handle for the girl look if ya like


----------

